

Microsoft Regroups with DotNetStories.com (and a little help from me) - MichaelApproved
http://www.michaelapproved.com/articles/microsoft-regroups-with-dotnetstores-com-and-a-little-help-from-me/

======
rufugee
I'll repost my comment here:

"With PHP, never mind the lack of step-through debugging, if you want to do
any kind of debugging you have to litter your code with tons of print
statements to have any shot of catching the bug. Ugly."

Um....WRONG. There are many, many step through debuggers out there for PHP.
Netbeans, for example, has extremely good (and free) step through debugging,
along with many more features that are at least on par with what Visual Studio
gives you.

If your intent is to give accurate and honest information, you should probably
research your topic a bit. However, given the overall tone of the article,
I'll wager honesty and accuracy were never really high on your list.

~~~
MichaelApproved
I updated the article based on your feedback. In the past when I've used PHP
it was really frustrating trying to track down bugs. Looking again I see there
some good possibilities out there. I'll checkout Netbeans and experiment with
other IDEs again.

I'm surprised you think that the tone of my article meant I wasn't trying to
be honest or accurate. I'm here engaging the discussion and accepting
criticism. When I saw the feedback I felt terrible for not having that
information before I posted and immediately made the update.

~~~
rufugee
I appreciate the retraction. Your article, whether you intended it to or not,
sounds as if you're just a little too over-to-top in love with Microsoft's
technologies. That, combined with the misinformation you've now made an effort
to correct, led me to the assume you were yet another Microsoft shill. If this
is incorrect, I apologize.

~~~
MichaelApproved
I am in love with some Microsoft technologies and I hate some others. Their
coding products helped me build so many websites and have been pretty
reliable. I've tried using some other languages/databases and they haven't
worked out as well for me.

For me the enterprise stuff is great, it's their consumer products that leave
much to be desired...

------
simonw
PHP is a pretty easy target - I'd be much more interested to hear why you
chose ASP.NET over modern open source frameworks such as Ruby on Rails or
Django.

~~~
MichaelApproved
My biggest concern with those frameworks is scale and speed. Anytime I see a
framework that is trying to make my life easier I think it means more
overhead. It's the same reason I don't use many of the asp.net components like
the Update Panel and instead use my own hyper specific javascript or jQuery.

To be fair I haven't put them to the test and I know major websites use them.
It's mostly the perception I have of dealing with scale that keeps me away.

There's also the fact that asp.net works so well for me and I'm comfortable
coding in it. I haven't seen a compelling enough reason to switch yet. I still
used other languages but the core is .net.

------
MichaelApproved
I posted this article about myself because I'm excited that Microsoft is
featuring me and one of my products. In the past I've been more of the
programmer in the background and my business partner took care of the
networking for us. Now I'm trying to make connections on my own and being part
of something like this is a nice boost to my morale.

~~~
raheemm
You have a typo on your first link to dotnetstories. (The i is missing leading
to dotnetstores.com)

~~~
MichaelApproved
I fixed the title and found a plugin that will help me fix the URL. I'll poke
around with it later today.

------
viggity
I think you mean DotNetStories.com (not stores)

~~~
MichaelApproved
Thanks. A few people have just pointed that out to me. I changed the title
here and on my blog but unfortunately the url is stuck with the misspelling.

